# Detailing News - Dusty-brush.com



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The vacuum power is optimimally distributed.
Nothing gets sucked in, and nothing gets lost.
Because of the special plastic material, delicate items will not get damaged.
Thanks to the different diameters, it is now possible to remove fine to coarse particles from difficult to reach areas. Nooks and crannies, corners and small grooves are all easy to clean.
Dusty-Brush is a universal vacuum cleaner attachment for the smallest areas, delicate objects and hard-to-reach areas.

Through the unique construction, Dusty-Brush simplifies and optimizes every kind of cleaning and makes the, until now, unreachable places positively gleam.






http://www.dusty-brush.com/eglish-home


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Is it wrong to feel like "I need one of these" in my life..lol

And if you can finally navigate your way around the website it works out around £32. Don't know if postage is included in that.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I was expecting not to like this being the cynic that I am lol, but it's actually quite good.

At £32 though......it's a NO from me! Far too expensive.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Brush then vacuum, and you can buy both for less than this!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

It is expensive, much cheaper to blow the dust out via a hose and blower part of a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Nicalumisa (May 13, 2014)

Looks good but too expensive for me. I'll stick to my paintbrush and vacum !


----------



## nog (Jul 14, 2013)

Sure there will be cheaper versions/copies out soon enough- EDIT oops missed Gheezer comment re chinese copy.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I wonder what exactly the "special plastic material" is because lt looks like it could cause some damage. Reminds me of items sold in the "skymall" type catalogues.


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Thats terrible! Looks like it could inflict a shed load of marring.


----------



## 1990_wilson (Nov 17, 2016)

Surely this will scratch trims? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

